# Car won’t unlock with phone or keycard



## Mb65 (7 mo ago)

Hi all, last night was about to head to dinner when the car wouldn’t unlock at all, used my phone and key card and no response. Turned my phone on and off making sure nothing was wrong my my phone app, then we tried it on my spouses phone as well again no luck. I thought it would work itself out overnight woke up this morning car still won’t unlock. It’s a model 3 I have a call to Tesla this morning but our nearest service center doesn’t open for another 30min. Anyone else experiencing issues??
Thanks


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Mb65 said:


> Hi all, last night was about to head to dinner when the car wouldn’t unlock at all, used my phone and key card and no response. Turned my phone on and off making sure nothing was wrong my my phone app, then we tried it on my spouses phone as well again no luck. I thought it would work itself out overnight woke up this morning car still won’t unlock. It’s a model 3 I have a call to Tesla this morning but our nearest service center doesn’t open for another 30min. Anyone else experiencing issues??
> Thanks


Sounds like a dead 12V battery.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Did you try using the app to remote unlock it? If the car won't respond to the app, and you don't get the "swipe me" card animation on the display, it's likely the 12 volt battery has died.


----------



## Mb65 (7 mo ago)

We tried jumping the 12v volt battery no luck, Tesla customer service couldn’t even get a signal to the car they think some type of software issue, they just sent someone to tow it.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Mb65 said:


> We tried jumping the 12v volt battery no luck, Tesla customer service couldn’t even get a signal to the car they think some type of software issue, they just sent someone to tow it.


How was the issue eventually resolved?


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

Mb65 said:


> Hi all, last night was about to head to dinner when the car wouldn’t unlock at all, used my phone and key card and no response. Turned my phone on and off making sure nothing was wrong my my phone app, then we tried it on my spouses phone as well again no luck. I thought it would work itself out overnight woke up this morning car still won’t unlock. It’s a model 3 I have a call to Tesla this morning but our nearest service center doesn’t open for another 30min. Anyone else experiencing issues??
> Thanks


I have the exact same problem this morning!


----------



## DTagg64 (Dec 3, 2021)

DTagg64 said:


> I have the exact same problem this morning!


I was told by support to hold both bottoms on the steering wheel down for 60 seconds. Tried that twice. That didn’t work initially, but then about 40 seconds later it miraculously came back on, all seems fine now.

Support thought it may have been caused by a power surge when charging overnight. There were no errors on the log.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

DTagg64 said:


> I was told by support to hold both bottoms on the steering wheel down for 60 seconds. Tried that twice. That didn’t work initially, but then about 40 seconds later it miraculously came back on, all seems fine now.
> 
> Support thought it may have been caused by a power surge when charging overnight. There were no errors on the log.


How did you get in car to do this?


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Still no answer. And I’m curious! I suppose the windows were left down? Haha.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I had the same issue after installing the most recent FSD Beta-Beta .69.2 - after the first reboot, phone (BT) and key cards were NOT recognized.

Second LONG reboot solved the issue.


----------

